# Pets on Wheels' 6th annual Dog-a-Thon (Maryland)



## VickiR (Jun 16, 2011)

Pets On Wheels, Inc.’s Annual Dog-a-Thon is a volunteer driven activity; you register to walk (less than a mile) and you get people to sponsor you walking. It is our biggest fund raiser which keeps us going all year. People come from all over and bring their pets. There will be various demos, contests and vendors of all kinds. We will have a large raffle table and a silent auction.

For more info Pets On Wheels - Baltimore Metro & Harford County, Maryland

All are welcome!​


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

This is a worthwhile event!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Even if you don't register to walk, you are more than welcome.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

There is shopping to do, games for your dogs, nice people to meet, etc!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Perhaps you might want to get more involved with Pets On Wheels and have your pet evaluated soon after this wonderful event.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

It will be here in just a few weeks. Come to Oregon Ridge Park. 
Enjoy!


----------

